
Bitcoin's mempool (work on open-source problem) - whoisninja
https://judica.org/blog/mempool/
======
detaro
Please use the title from the page on HN.

~~~
whoisninja
i apologize, what do you mean?

~~~
detaro
HN submissions should use the same title as the submitted page, unless it's
misleading or clickbait (cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).
E.g. here "The Urgency of Rearchitecting Bitcoin's Mempool"

~~~
whoisninja
understood ! will make sure next time. thanks for explaining that.

